# Big Al's Black Friday



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

The black friday flyer is up, but it seems just disappointing.

Edit: corrected the link.
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/BlackFriday/blackfriday_aquatic.html


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

that flyer is from last year (2012)


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Ah, my bad. No wonder the sales seemed familiar.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Flyer*

lol. I actually have a flyer here in front of me that I picked up earlier today. I hope to get a couple of clowns.


----------



## perfectgravity (Nov 27, 2012)

What's on the flyer? I can't find it anywhere other than the banner that shows up on big als' site


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Big Al's franchising structure just does not accommodate online shopping or browsing. At any time and almost for any purpose.

They know this. They just don't care.

It's the largest barrier I have in dealing with the store. At the end of the day. livestock is the only reason to go there -- and even then -- it mostly gives me the creeps. Crap-shoot city.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Clown Fish*

Clown fish buy one for regular price and get a second for a loonie


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

I updated the link in the OP to reflect this year's black friday sale.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

ScarletFire said:


> I updated the link in the OP to reflect this year's black friday sale.


404 - File or directory not found.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

ScarletFire said:


> I updated the link in the OP to reflect this year's black friday sale.


I think you added an extra "l" to the link above.

Working link is here.


----------



## perfectgravity (Nov 27, 2012)

thanks,

corydoras are not "algae eating cat fish", right?


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Correct corydoras are not alge eating, you would want to have BN plecos or ottos. There some other ones but those two are the best.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Ah yes. Thanks for correcting it.


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

The Kitchener store did have the clownfish deal, and that included all clownfish, even designer ones, worth a look if you're looking to buy a designer pair like platinums which usually go for 200 each and the second is a loonie. Other than that I was disappointed, there was nothing worth noting.


----------

